# Phal. aphrodite 'Snow Giant'



## rdlsreno (Jun 6, 2010)

My Phal. aphrodite 'Snow Giant' flowered again after a year not flowering due to being neglected. This is a seedling from a sib I made in the Philippines. The NS is 9.5 cm.

Ramon  

Phal. aphrodite 'Snow Giant'


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 6, 2010)

great form and very nice coloring on the lip!!! Bravo!!! Jean


----------



## Shiva (Jun 6, 2010)

Lovely!


----------



## goldenrose (Jun 6, 2010)

:clap::clap: Beautiful classic white! :drool::drool:
Normally white phals don't do much for me but due to the clerking I've been doing, boy these guys can be impressive!


----------



## Rick (Jun 6, 2010)

This is a great clone Ramon:clap::clap:


Don't neglect this one any moreoke:oke:


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 6, 2010)

It's a beauty, Ramon.


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 7, 2010)

very nice! any pollen available?


----------



## rdlsreno (Jun 7, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> very nice! any pollen available?



Sure!

Ramon


----------



## NYEric (Jun 7, 2010)

Nice, hard to believe it's a species plant! Well done.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jun 7, 2010)

The contrasting lip colors is lovely. I'm with Rose on this though, not much of a fan, but this flower is a stand out. Nice!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 8, 2010)

actually I'll have to look more closely; the spike on mine might be down to the last flower


----------



## John M (Jun 8, 2010)

THAT is stunningly beautiful!:clap::drool: 

Gimme! :rollhappy:


----------

